# Oil in airbox?



## findmeinthemud09

I bought a 02 rancher 350 es today and we went and looked at it everything seemed fine. Crunk right up and ran perfect. It was sunk 5 years ago as it was a duck hunting atv and he bored it .30 over and added a [email protected] airfilter and a jet kit. (No pipe)

Ok, when i was riding today i noticed a funny smell and took the seat off looked in air box and it was full of oil and also the airfilter fell off. Cleaned all the oil up hooked filter back up and no oil in airbox after riding for about an hour.

Now, it started getting more oil in there but a very small amount not even a puddle but its in there.. How can I stop this or whats causing the problem? When the atv starts to get hott it cutts off but will crank right back up? 

It will run perfect sometimes, and others it wont..:thinking:


----------



## Patchal

My buddies 06 rubicon did the same thing we drain the air box then never had a problem We never did figure what the problem was we thought it was weird too


----------



## Polaris425

Cutting off when hot could be fouled plugs. 

Oil in airbox, if it's getting less and less, could just be excess dripping off filter, if the O.O. or you, oiled the filter.


----------



## Winnipeg-Roy

Do these things have crank case breathers


----------



## carthief007

my kawie did that today,my crank case was full of gas...needle stuck in carb,drained,refilled,ran refilled oil...pulled carbs and cleaned them.

any smoke out the exhaust?


----------



## findmeinthemud09

No the atv is not smoking any. When I put my hmf on and installed a new carb without the jet kit it ran 10000% better! No oil in airbox anymore!? Hmm


----------



## YAAMULE

If u a square filter behind the Air filter it's the breather to the engine. Had u over filled it with oil it could be coming back in thru that and on to Air Filter. what color was Oil?


----------



## Patchal

It was engine oil in the Honda turned out his boy checked oil and put way too much


----------



## YAAMULE

:yikes:


----------



## areed1234

over revving


----------



## triston

That's a sign that it needs a ring!


----------

